# Jones Flaghip vs Rossignol Magtek XV



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi. I am lookin for freeride snowboard but I have no idea. I am 182cm tall and my weight 95kg-100kg and boots 11.5 US. I think about Jones Flaghip 164( 168W) or Rossignol Magtek XV 167(168W) Some times ago i rode on Ride Highlife UL 168W and now decide buy another board. I need helP)))):dizzy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Did you like the Highlife? Why, or why not? Are you looking for something similar or different? 
Considering stiffnesss and stability the Highlife is comparable to the Flag. So if you liked the Highlife you may as well like the Flagship especially if you aim to ride a lot of fresh snow; its huge rocker nose delivers great float in deep pow. Carves great, very fast base, but it's also an unvorgiving plank in moguls (at least my '13 model). 
Don't know the Rossi.


----------



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

neni said:


> Did you like the Highlife? Why, or why not? Are you looking for something similar or different?
> Considering stiffnesss and stability the Highlife is comparable to the Flag. So if you liked the Highlife you may as well like the Flagship especially if you aim to ride a lot of fresh snow; its huge rocker nose delivers great float in deep pow. Carves great, very fast base, but it's also an unvorgiving plank in moguls (at least my '13 model).
> Don't know the Rossi.


HighLife good board but not in deep fresh heavy snow. I rode in Italy Livigno in march in deep pow about 1 meter and i have problem with float in deep pow. And it seemed to me the nose hard enough and with a small deviation is a chance to dig. Otherwise perfect board. So I m looking something better. now I think about Flagship 168W or Rossi XV Magtek 167 or 168W. And i have no idea about width or not. My shoes EUR 11 US 11.5 . And last problem I found 1 size 168W Jones in US and same situation with Rossi 1 size 167 and 168W.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

TonyMoscow said:


> HighLife good board but not in deep fresh heavy snow. I rode in Italy Livigno in march in deep pow about 1 meter and i have problem with float in deep pow. And it seemed to me the nose hard enough and with a small deviation is a chance to dig. Otherwise perfect board. So I m looking something better. now I think about Flagship 168W or Rossi XV Magtek 167 or 168W. And i have no idea about width or not. My shoes EUR 11 US 11.5 . And last problem I found 1 size 168W Jones in US and same situation with Rossi 1 size 167 and 168W.


Highlife is a hard charging, very stiff board. I have a 161 and absolutely love it, but it's not really the best for pow. But it's my resort board - best board in my quiver.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TonyMoscow said:


> HighLife good board but not in deep fresh heavy snow. I rode in Italy Livigno in march in deep pow about 1 meter and i have problem with float in deep pow. And it seemed to me the nose hard enough and with a small deviation is a chance to dig. Otherwise perfect board. So I m looking something better. now I think about Flagship 168W or Rossi XV Magtek 167 or 168W. And i have no idea about width or not. My shoes EUR 11 US 11.5 . And last problem I found 1 size 168W Jones in US and same situation with Rossi 1 size 167 and 168W.


The Flag has a big nose that floats effortlessly. The rocker of the nose begins right after the last insert holes. It _will_ float better in pow that the Highlife for sure.

I haven't tried the XV but husband has tried both, Flag and XV, and bought the Carbon Flag. He liked the XV in pow as well but decided against it cos it has an extreme magnetraction that may be great to ride on ice but on groomers he didn’t like it, bites too much while carving. Other direct comparison: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/rossignol/109353-xv-164-wide.html#post1669505

As for sizing: Hubby has 85kg and was thinking of the 168w as well but got the 164 since he has small feet and wanted the board also for carving groomers. That 164 did great in all BC conditions (knee deep pow, steep chutes, windblown crusts, deep heavy slush). As you have 20kg plus and bigger feet, and want something for the really deep days, my take is that you may could go with a 168w.

If you want to demo both... them Jones board in different lengths have been at the demo box in Saas Fee Anmeldung - Snowboardbox.ch // Box & Future Try Veranstaltungen in Sölden, Saas-Fee, Davos & Les Croisettes last year. And Rossi has also demo events in the Alps; contact them to get the dates/locations.


----------



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

neni said:


> The Flag has a big nose that floats effortlessly. The rocker of the nose begins right after the last insert holes. It _will_ float better in pow that the Highlife for sure.
> 
> I haven't tried the XV but husband has tried both, Flag and XV, and bought the Carbon Flag. He liked the XV in pow as well but decided against it cos it has an extreme magnetraction that may be great to ride on ice but on groomers he didn’t like it, bites too much while carving. Other direct comparison: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/rossignol/109353-xv-164-wide.html#post1669505
> 
> ...


Thanks for recommendation.
I decide to buy Jones flaghship 168W. What about Ride Highlife i have no idea . Good board but not in deep, heavy, spring pow. Good board for fluffy snow. I will try to sell Ride mb not.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:thumbsup: hope you love it and will have great pow days in Italy. Tho I _really_ hope next year the snow falls not again almost exclusively on the southern Alps - I want my share as well


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Tony,
I had similar concerns some months ago, I even posted here a question to compare Jones and the Highlife in pow, as I felt that the Highlife under-performs in deep fresh (it floated but at cost - back leg burner) and also considered switching to Jones Flagship, given the similarity in the other aspects I liked in the Highlife. 
However, I moved the bindings to the back and since then I don't have any issues, maybe I also got used to the board... 
The board is a killer super fast in pow as well, just with a centered stance it is harder to keep it on top. If I were you I would keep the High and buy a powder specific (something like Charlie slasher) - now the 2013 models on sale (you can find 50%) are cheep and will be close to the money you will lose if you sell the Ride and buy new Jones/Rossi which are similar to the Highlife
I have the 158 H UL, I am 70-75 kg.


----------



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

Panduri said:


> Hi Tony,
> I had similar concerns some months ago, I even posted here a question to compare Jones and the Highlife in pow, as I felt that the Highlife under-performs in deep fresh (it floated but at cost - back leg burner) and also considered switching to Jones Flagship, given the similarity in the other aspects I liked in the Highlife.
> However, I moved the bindings to the back and since then I don't have any issues, maybe I also got used to the board...
> The board is a killer super fast in pow as well, just with a centered stance it is harder to keep it on top. If I were you I would keep the High and buy a powder specific (something like Charlie slasher) - now the 2013 models on sale (you can find 50%) are cheep and will be close to the money you will lose if you sell the Ride and buy new Jones/Rossi which are similar to the Highlife
> I have the 158 H UL, I am 70-75 kg.



Thank you for your answer. But I have already bought Jones Flag 168W. About Ride HL UL. I tried different stance, set back, centred, reccomendation. I moved the bindings to the back too) But in deep snow this did not help me. I think It was something with Wax and temperature of snowfall( +2 -5). So next winter) I will have two boards Jones 168W and Ride HL 168W ) I will try better wax for Ride(base wax was not good). I have no idea about this boards and which will be better. My friends ride in Sochi on Jones and I heard that Flag, CarbonFlag, Hovercraft, Burton Landlor, Burton Barracuda this are perfect boards. 

And now I must wait for a next season):dunno::icon_scratch:


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Guys you do realize that Jake Blauvelt used to exclusively ride thr Highlife until he made his own signature board a couple years ago (which is very similar to the Highlife). Understand he is nasty but check out his older videos - he slayed it in some deep deep pow with the Highlife.


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

JB would make a kitchen sink float in pow ) It is worth mentioning that the Highlife was tweaked towards powder - the nose is softer than the Berzerker and its shape is more pow oriented. As I said it is prety good in fresh snow, just needs some time for adapting, taming it, so to say.
Btw in Naturally Jake Blauvelt rides their new stick in the deep - the Alter Ego- same shape as the Bzk and Hl but with split tail you can clip/unclip. I would love to demo this in the upcoming season


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Wangta, out of curiosity, what is your pow board and how you compare it to the Highlife?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

supertramp said:


> Wow this is pretty cool neni actually helped some tonymoscow (which sounds like some sort of pornstar BTW) buy a board. This is pretty cool. :laugh:


_No_ doubt anymore,… *Fuck off DC! *

BTW, check this shitstain's location in his avatar! It's the DCblow!


----------

